# my labs!



## Lilly101 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi! I just wanted to show of my three labs.
Black Betty (the song) but we just call her betty

Blue Bonnie Named after my moms dog who was named after Bonnie Blue from gone with the wind 


And finally are fox red lab Named Remington Slugger (bullet) we just call him slugger.PS. He likes the slide!  

And here are all of them together

I hope you like them!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Cute dogs! I have two labs, a black and a yellow. Mine are pretty dopey, they love everyone and bark at things they shouldn't and don't bark at the things they should. :lol: Silly dogs.


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

They're ADORABLE! I love big dogs. They make a cute pack :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Lovely Labs  i have 21 rat terrier puppies http://imageevent.com/thomasonratterriers


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhh The labs are beautiful!!! And Larry-your rat terriers are so cute-their eyes seem so-I don't know=thoughtful?


----------



## Lilly101 (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks you guys!


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful dogs! I think I'm in love with Slugger...what a handsome boy


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

THey are just gorgeous! I have a shetland sheepdog!!!


----------

